# Kayak Hacks



## Mr. A

I did a quick search and did not find anything of use, so I apologize if I missed some information.

I am the proud owner of my first Kayak. An old Towne trip angler. It is a very basic set up for fishing and actually does a pretty good job. I am looking for thoughts, advice, and past experience on a few different things. For instance:

- out riggers - I would like to have at least one, likely two, and think they will make a rather stable rig even better. Seem like a good idea but I wonder if they make maneuvering noticeably harder, or if there are issues I don't know about. Additionally, because of the force they would apply to the mounting area I planned to drill through the hull and bolt a backing plate on to secure any mounts....

- rod holders- I have two flush mount holders already but a friend has some on a rail syste. That seem much more functional when using multi rods. I also worry about placement because I typically use a baitcaster and cast side armed a lot. Don't want to snag a rod and cast it into the drink!

- custom seat - I am 6'4" and about #240. Sitting in the Kayak leaves precious little space for my legs to move. I would like to put a little higher seat in putting a better angle for my legs and general movement. However, the higher the seat the more I think outriggers would help offset the higher center of gravity and the increase in instability that goes with a higher seat.

Other ideas I have wondered about:

Using a milk crate with rod holders directly behind my seat. Could give me at least 2 more rod holders but will negate my ability to cast overhand, right?

How much will the hull stand up to having additional items screwed into or bolted to it. Seems rather sturdy since nothing I plan on attaching would carry much weight or have much force applied to it....

Any type of Kayak Hacks are appreciated, from what has worked to what has failed to work since not making the same mistake someone else made is still a win! And literally any and all Hacks regarding storage, transport, equipment, safety ideas. I'd like to see it all!


----------



## Luda024

Any one got tips for loading a yak on top of a jeep by yourself? I need to try and see if i can do it. But tips would be much appreciated.


----------



## Flannel_Carp

Luda024 said:


> Any one got tips for loading a yak on top of a jeep by yourself? I need to try and see if i can do it. But tips would be much appreciated.


----------



## Flannel_Carp

I would imagine you'd be okay bolting (with a backing plate) some outriggers on, provided they are removable and that you only install them once the kayak is on the water. I don't think you'd want the plastic supporting the weight of them out of the water.

They seem like they'd be frustrating to paddle with. Have you had your kayak out on the water yet?


----------



## Luda024

Flannel_Carp said:


>



The first one my rack isn't that awesome. Lol second one seems plausible.


----------



## Flannel_Carp

Luda024 said:


> The first one my rack isn't that awesome. Lol second one seems plausible.


Yeah you'd have to buy that loader; was just throwing it out there as an idea.


----------



## Luda024

Turns out I just had to quit being a p.... and just toss it up there. Had a successful solo trip today. No bass but some nice gills and one really nice crappie.


----------



## Mr. A

I have had the Yak out on the water, yes. It is quite stable but it is a sit in kayak so being 6'4" and not missing many meals makes for a tight squeeze in the leg department. (This yak was a deal no sane fisherman without a boat could possibly pass up and still call themselves a fisherman!) I was originally thinking that the outriggers would be needed to offset the difference of a higher seat. (On a side note maybe Deazl can expound upon the need for out riggers when the seat is raised up a few inches. Let's call is chapter "x" in his book. It is bound to be a best seller and what folklore is made of! LOL)

I have been thinking about my own situation and came up with a couple of more pointed questions for those with experience. I use baitcasters almost exclusively. If I add rod holders do they need to hold the rods almost horizontal to the water so I don't catch and cast a rod into the drink? How many rods do you carry? (I would like to carry 4 rods but think 2 might be the way to go even though it limits me so much.) What type of anchoring system do y'all use? (Presently mine is on a move able pulls system and I was thinking of running a line off the front or rear of the Yak. (The rear sounds like a better option since I would be casting forward.) Does anyone use a collapsible stick as a make shift power pole? (Just a thought but sounded useable)

I am new and if my questions are too basic I apologize, but it's a blast to be able to reach farther than a bank for once and I just want to make the best of it!


----------



## Flannel_Carp

Mr. A said:


> I have had the Yak out on the water, yes.


If you're wanting to build a higher seat something like this might be useful: https://www.anthem-sports.com/catal...awc63QEM6k_YOm2E9CwbxveWJaltDQdIDMaAm4o8P8HAQ

I use a sit on top but I take 3-4 rods with me all the time and two of my rod holders are at 45 degrees and the other two are probably about 60-65 degrees. Don't have any trouble casting with them behind me.

My anchoring system is a 25' retractable dog leash ran through the eye at the back of my kayak.


----------



## robistro

Flannel_Carp said:


> yo..whats up with the tape or racket wrap on the 'center' rod? did it break or did you diy some no-slip-grip?


----------



## robistro

my bad...somehow my reply got screwed up...lol


----------



## Flannel_Carp

That is a picture I got from Google. Looks like it is golf tape and I would assume it's for comfort.

This is my rod holder setup:


----------



## robistro

Flannel_Carp said:


> That is a picture I got from Google. Looks like it is golf tape and I would assume it's for comfort.
> 
> This is my rod holder setup:
> 
> View attachment 218387


aha! nice...
thats the smallest milk crate I've ever seen in a kayak...lol


----------



## streamstalker

post deleted


----------

